# qué bici compro?



## tukanv (May 22, 2016)

hola, primeramente me gustaría aclarar que soy muy novato en el tema, y estoy en duda entre tres modelos usados para comprar, quisiera que me aconsejen al respecto:
1- diamondback sorrento

2- jamis trail x1

3 - RALEIGH MOJAVE 2.0

gracias!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Cual de esas es de tu tamano? Correlas si puedes y determina cual te queda mejor y basa en eso tu desicion.


----------



## tukanv (May 22, 2016)

DiRt DeViL said:


> Cual de esas es de tu tamano? Correlas si puedes y determina cual te queda mejor y basa en eso tu desicion.


pero más allá del tamaño, quería que me digan cuál es mejor marca, o cuál me conviene desde ese punto de vista, sé que ninguna es realmente buena, pero bueno


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

tukanv said:


> pero más allá del tamaño, quería que me digan cuál es mejor marca, o cuál me conviene desde ese punto de vista, sé que ninguna es realmente buena, pero bueno


La que mejor componentes tenga ya que todas son de gama baja.

Ya que esperas una respuesta basandome en las marcas y fotos escogeria la Jamis.


----------

